# Thread views



## Me Died Blue (Dec 8, 2006)

I've noticed that the number of "Views" of most threads don't accurately update after being viewed.

For instance, the "Funny Reformed Products" thread still currently lists just 1 view, even though there is one reply by someone else, and I viewed the thread before and after that reply.

I initially suspected that possibly the "Views" numbers only update when the whole "Today's Posts" page updates, with new posts above the "The threads below have not...marked read" line; but that doesn't appear to be the case, since there's now a new top thread, but the "Funny Reformed Products" thread still lists 1 view.


----------



## gwine (Dec 8, 2006)

Are you doing a reload from the browser? I know if I post a reply and link back it doesn't necessarily update until I do a View/Reload (from Firefox.)


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 8, 2006)

I always do a "Refresh," and just before posting this thread I also even closed the tab and revisited the website, but the thread I referenced above was still just 1 view. Now, however, it's suddenly 14. There's just always a significant lag in the time until the updated numbers ever show up, ever since the switch to the new board.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 8, 2006)

I've noticed for some time that there is a sometimes very long lag between updates.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 8, 2006)

Thread view count is updated once per hour on the 56th minute.


----------

